# Cheese Stuffed Tater Tots!!!!



## kleenex (May 27, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/3KFMfiHKR-/?taken-by=tymbussanich


----------



## jennyema (May 27, 2015)

Please, do you have no mercy?

My two favorite foods on earth!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 27, 2015)

+1!  Dang that looks good!


----------



## kleenex (May 29, 2015)

jennyema said:


> Please, do you have no mercy?



Me!?!!?!?


----------



## Selkie (May 30, 2015)

Oh, my, that looks Soooo... good!!!


----------



## Addie (Jun 2, 2015)

jennyema said:


> Please, do you have no mercy?
> 
> My two favorite foods on earth!



As soon as I saw the words Tater Tots, I knew where I could find you. 

Ladies and Gentlemen, let me introduce you to the Tater Tot Queen. The every hungry Jennyma!


----------

